# RC 44 in San Diego



## Collinsb (Dec 23, 2010)

Has anyone else gone and checked out the RC 44 races in San Diego? 

I went out today and saw the 1st-3rd race of today, and left before the end of the 4th. It was pretty cool being so close to the action, its the first boat race I have actually seen. I only wish I had a boat to be able to go out there on the water.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

I live in Hillcrest, but unfortunately, I was tied up the past two days with some important business, and today, I am ill. If it's on again tomorrow, I am planning on taking the #11/#992 down there. I am not used to short course racing; heck, I have LOTS to learn about anything that isn't AC. But the boats look nice on the net. I've never been to a boat race either. 

I wonder what the crowds were like. Whether you needed to get there really early for a view.

I also wonder: if one is not a member or guest of the SDYC, can one still view their races at any particular area? I'd be curious to see those races.


----------



## Collinsb (Dec 23, 2010)

The races are still on through Sunday, I am not sure when the races start on Sunday but for Thursday it was 11:30.

I went on Thursday so I can't say whether the viewing area will be busy, but, it was not bad at all on Thursday. I ended up right at the end of the pier sitting over the water and showed up a few minutes before the race started. They are certainly very cool boats, too bad I don't have an extra $650,000 euro and thats just to by the boat. 

You do not need to be a member to view any of it, its open to the public. Just park in the midway parking lot, get the four hour parking for 7$ for 4 hours. Then walk to the broadway pier, (the next pier back towards the star of India) or you can view it from the end of the midway parking lot. Hope you feel better. 

I would certainly come out again if I didn't have to work.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

I went today. First race 11:30 am. For those that do have cars, yes there is that 5-Star lot across the tracks, IIRC. Looked like it was convenient for them. I walked a few blocks to Park Avenue/Univ., took a #7, got off downtown, took a #992, and got to the parking lot area. 

Pretty good set up on the pier. There is bleacher seating, but you're best standing. Many professional and knowledgable ushers. VERY much appreciated. Good restroom facilities, but the non-wheelchair ones are VERY narrow, and dimly lit. 

Lacking was much choice in concessions. Either tacos or hot dogs. Neither are a personal favorite. So, I avoided that. I'd bring my own tuna sandwich and popchips next time.

Overall, a very good day. Three races were run. The third had a delay to it, but not too bad. Highlights on Channel 6 news tonight. Oh, and a little tidbit just now on 39, my choice for news.


----------



## Collinsb (Dec 23, 2010)

Just to update, the final standings overall are: 
1. Katusha (RUS)
2.ORACLE Racing (USA)
3. Team Aqua (GBR)


----------

